# List of All TiVoWeb Modules



## sanderton

People often ask if theres a master list of TiVoWeb modules. Well there isnt, so lets create one!

Below are the modules I know about. Post details of any others you know.

Moved to:

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules


----------



## bradleyem

this should be a sticky surely?


----------



## Dunkwho

Great list Stuart, thanks.
The link for the manual recording thread doesn't seem to work for me, I've had no luck tracking it down through the search page either ...

Duncan


----------



## programx

I had equal problems tracking it down, but here is the link I found:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1253834#post1253834


----------



## sanderton

Sorry, lost the "#" bit off the end! Fixed.


----------



## uktivo

this is excellent, thanks sanderton


----------



## yonderblue

Thanks for that Stuart, Looks like I will be busy trying them all out, Now where do I start


----------



## GarySargent

I've added a link to this thead from the sticky FAQ thread.


----------



## racingclub

One of my favs - TiVoTokens:

http://www.tivotokens.org/


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Might be me but the link for the WAP version of TiVoweb doesn't work. Guess I'll have to try my luck with Search.


----------



## Crispin

The WAP version of TivoWeb is at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1028025#post1028025


----------



## sanderton

Sorry, fixed it. I thought the URLs didn't need the # bit, but they do.


----------



## cyril

Not a module, but I'm sure there was a thread somewhere on giving the TiVoweb Remote a nice Thomson UK picture....


----------



## sanderton

Added JPEG display module.


----------



## uktivo

New TiVoWeb Module: Edit Startup Script

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146542


----------



## uktivo

sanderton, do u think it might be a good idea to put the current version number of each module? that way making it east for members to check if they have the most up-to-date files??


----------



## sanderton

Sure; if you want to check them all out then I'll edit the top post.


----------



## dialanothernumb

A module/pc-side script from shanew to enable right-click recording from Digiguide to one or more TiVos via Tivoweb here 
and a PC-side script from Paul Webster to enable right click manual recording again from Digiguide (needs the manual recording module from Chris Wingert) here

Could you link to this in your top post please, Stuart? Thanks.

The two urls for copying are: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1527424#post1527424
and
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1497812#post1497812


----------



## uktivo

this thread should be a sticky surely?


----------



## uktivo

Ok took my time with this. I think it'll be usefull to have the version numbers against each module, making it easy to check if you have the most current version:


Back-up Season Passes
1.00.0008

Channel Grid
(no version)

Check Guide Data against Digiguide
0.1

Conflict Resolve with Two TiVos
0.2

Display Text
1.2

Edit Startup Script
0.2

Guide Data Checker
1.0.1

JPEG Display
1.0a/1.0b

Manual Recording
(no version)

Movie Search
(no version)

New Episodes
0.2

Now Playing with Sort and Folders
2.8

Now Playing with Sort for version 2.5.5 TiVos
1.2

Remap Channel Numbers
(no version)

Re-Order Season Passes
1.1

Schedule
0.0.1

Search Advisory Codes
1.2

Set recording from Digiguide (1) (DEAD LINKS IN FIRST POST)
(DEAD LINKS IN FIRST POST)

Set recording from Digiguide (2)
(DEAD LINKS IN FIRST POST)

Show conflicts for a series 
(no version)

Showcase
1.4

TiVoTokens
1.0

TV Listings Grid
0.95

WAP
beta2

What's On
1.11


----------



## Spire

> _Originally posted by uktivo _
> *I think it'll be usefull to have the version numbers against each module, making it easy to check if you have the most current version:*


Excellent idea; thanks for the effort. Including the last-modified date might be useful too.

Here's another suggestion, Stuart: Turn each module name into a direct hyperlink, instead of putting the whole raw URL on a separate line. (All those raw URLs make the list hard to read.)


----------



## uktivo

bump


----------



## sanderton

There is another new module out, which unfortunately can't be linked to from here, which adds a button to each Now Playing item in the User Interface letting you watch the show on your PC by clicking it.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *There is another new module out, which unfortunately can't be linked to from here, which adds a button to each Now Playing item in the User Interface letting you watch the show on your PC by clicking it. *


Have you ever got this to work? I did try it a while ago but it never seemed to send the message to Tivo to play the recording.

Thinking about I'm sure I found it here and not in the other place so maybe you're talking about a different module.


----------



## sanderton

Different module entirely. It doesn't play it on the tiVo, it plays it on the PC screen.

I couldn't find the actual module for the one you're talking about, which is why I haven't added it to the main list.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Different module entirely. It doesn't play it on the tiVo, it plays it on the PC screen.
> 
> I couldn't find the actual module for the one you're talking about, which is why I haven't added it to the main list. *


Sorry I misunderstood your original description of what the module did. I've also had a look for the module I was thinking of but I can't find it now either.


----------



## pahunt

Here is the Now Playing module that I thought you were talking about  

However it definitely doesn't work for me and in fact in seems to kill Tivoweb so it's not a lot of good as it stands but here it is anyway.


----------



## MonTheFish

c now u have me looking in the 'other place' for a module i dont know the name off....dam


----------



## bobnick

Checked out the streaming module - it doesn't seem to work properly with UK Tivos right now. It'll stream just fine, but you can't use Tivoweb to schedule recordings.

The streaming is also dodgy over 802.11b, even on basic recordings, so if you've got Airnet and a need to program Tivo remotely I'd avoid it for the time being!


----------



## sanderton

Airnet is for very patient people only. Wires are good.


----------



## bobnick

Airnet is for people who like tidy houses. Wires are bad


----------



## alextegg

Or for stone floors?

My house = Wooden Floors = no wires visible


----------



## sanderton

I have stone floors; the wires add "character" like the central heating pipes and electricity cables.


----------



## Ashley

Cables are good!


----------



## sanderton

I'm going to take a punt that you're not married, asley.


----------



## Ashley

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I'm going to take a punt that you're not married, asley.  *


What makes you think that?


----------



## Ashley

Loads of loverly cables at work too!


----------



## threadkiller

whoops wrong thread


----------



## gregh

any chance of a link in here as to where to get Tivoweb from in the 1st place!!

My 9th Tee order arrived yesterday 

Greg


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by gregh _
> *any chance of a link in here as to where to get Tivoweb from in the 1st place!!
> 
> My 9th Tee order arrived yesterday
> 
> Greg *


http://tivo.lightn.org/


----------



## tone99

Just to let you know, the links to "Set recording from Digiguide" (1 & 2) are broken. Can't post the actual links as the forum is blocking it (anti-spam measure it's saying) but they basically want to be:

tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1527424#post1527424
tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1497812#post1497812

after the site.


----------



## uktivo

bump


----------



## mrtickle

Some pleas!

Please could the first post in the thread could be updated rather than having to read through this thread? The other problem is that the first post is just links to other threads, which may or may not have the module as the first post in that thread. It would be better if they were always links to the actual downloadable latest version.

Eg I've given up trying to find the latest stable version of the Daily Mail module - that thread contains various different versions posted by different people, so I've just picked the last one (LJ's) for now.


----------



## sanderton

Trouble is, only I can edit the first post, and I didn't mean to take on a full time maintainance job!

Perhaos it should be one of those "wiki" things, so anyone can update errors.

Anyone know how to set one up?


----------



## 10203

Not sure how to set one up, but there's one here (I know because it links to my site). I didn't post the comment on the TiVo Web Modules page, honest 

The main page says the site's owned by M. Drew Streib - aka DType.

I'll host it on ljay.org.uk if DType's not up for it.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Trouble is, only I can edit the first post, and I didn't mean to take on a full time maintainance job!
> *


Indeed. It is a big job (but thanks again for your "snapshot" at the time)  . The speed things change around here if you are away for a bit, or if you are new, an up to date list would be very valuable!


----------



## 10203

Dtype mentions moving his links to a Wiki in this thread in February last year.

That page also mentions www.tivohelp.com which looks to be created by Carlton Bale on swiki.net


----------



## sanderton

I've moved the list to the TiVo wiki at:

http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

I have only copied the links from the first post over; any additions or corrections still need to be made - if the posters above could do it then that would do everyone a service!


----------



## gregh

I'm sure I saw mention of a Tivoweb util to give some control over suggestions, is there such a thing??


----------



## Fozzie

You can use LJ's thumbs util to make changes to explicit and implied thumb ratings.


----------



## denali

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I've moved the list to the TiVo wiki at:
> 
> http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules
> *


I've taken the liberty of adding a link to the Global Blocklist module to the list; although it hasn't been updated in ages, and still has one or two hard-to-trace bugs, a number of people seem to find it useful and I've just found at least one thread in which someone bemoans its lack of presence on this list.

I would have done this sooner only I've had 'one of those years' and activities like TiVo hacking have taken a very distant back seat. Hopefully I can get back into the game a bit more now.


----------



## charliektm400exc

sanderton said:


> I've moved the list to the TiVo wiki at:
> 
> http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules
> 
> I have only copied the links from the first post over; any additions or corrections still need to be made - if the posters above could do it then that would do everyone a service!


I try to follow this link but I get a message

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules on this server.

Apache/1.3.26 Server at alt.org Port 80"

Any idea where I can find a current list of TiVoWeb modules?

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## cwaring

tone99 said:


> Just to let you know, the links to "Set recording from Digiguide" (1 & 2) are broken. Can't post the actual links as the forum is blocking it (anti-spam measure it's saying) ..


Sort-of. You can't post direct links in your first 5 posts


----------



## sanderton

Check the date on the post you just replied to Carl.


----------



## cwaring

Ah, yes.. well... erm  Didn't see it was _that_ old  Who resurrected a thread that old anyway


----------



## theoldmoose

The durn Wiki page has been hacked -- it only contains links for hundreds of prescription drug names leading apparently to some online pharmacy site.

So where would we go about finding a list of all TivoWeb modules these days?


----------



## blindlemon

Reverted 

BTW, anybody can do this - wiki's are read write and it only takes a second to register. The page history button at the bottom of each page gives you access to all the previous revisions so reverting is a snap


----------



## johala_reewi

The wiki site has not been responding for some time. Any chance the list of modules can be hosted elsewhere? I have got some webspace if someone has a copy of the list.


----------



## mikerr

Here's a google cache of the page:

 google cache
or the web archive version:

web archive


----------



## Pete77

Can't an entry on Wikipedia itself be created?


----------



## johala_reewi

The links don't work either but I salvaged a copy from the text only cache at google and put it here...

http://www.cjags.plus.com/TivowebModules.htm


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Can't an entry on Wikipedia itself be created?


Probably not notable enough for Wikipedia.


----------



## TCM2007

So add it!

Oh, I just did:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb


----------



## Mark Bennett

TCM2007 said:


> So add it!
> 
> Oh, I just did:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb


Nice one :up:


----------



## TCM2007

I should say, I just created the page, some one else added the links in!

I've added a reference to TWP 2.0, but I suspect that all the links could probably do with checking out.


----------



## Goattee

I found a thread on a module by Denali last commented on a couple years ago in this forum-- it's in Archive 1.

(It is currently described at http://www.denali.org.uk/blocklist but links to the module downloads are obsolete.)

Is the Global Blocklist module still working reliably with TivoWebPlus 1.2.1?

Is there a good reason why the downloads are no longer available? If it IS still solid, can some kind soul post it? (Are you still around, Denali?)


----------



## mikerr

Still works fine.

I reposted denali's version along with my modified version here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353390


----------



## Goattee

This community is amazing. Thanks to you! And Denali also fixed the links on his site to revive the download links.


----------

